# I'm trying to make a wolf-link?



## katie1916 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey im trying to make a wolf-link quadsuit.

I have never made one.

How do you make the head?

Well how do you make the whole thing step by step.

I have looked stuff but can't find anything.

What would i need?

where do i start plz help need help on every part?

Me and my friends are going as the zelda crew

Plz help...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, you're asking a lot but here goes for a start:

1) Go to http://www.matrices.net/ and read the tutorials.

2) Do a general search of this forum for 'quadsuit' and read up.

3) There is a tutorial on youtube that goes over quadsuits just a bit.

4) Go to http://www.beastcub.com/ and check out her Wolf Link. I have seen that one in person at Further Confusion and it was awesome.

This should get you started.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 27, 2009)

Wolf link FTW. just look for tutorials online. theirs a lot of help out there. google is your friend. 
http://www.fursuit.de/cms/index.php/En:Fursuit_building
i plan on fallowing this tut when i get around to it *sigh* its not a quadsuit tut i dont think, but at least it'll get you started it seems


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 28, 2009)

Beastcub made a great one ^ ^ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1939409/

You should probably ask her for some advice and such


----------



## katie1916 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have tried e-mail Beastcub but its been like a month and she hasnt e-mail me back and i still need help like how do you make the first body part and everything else help plz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2009)

I made my head out of expanding foam.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 8, 2009)

From what it says on Beastcub's website, she might not answer a _*help! *_email. I really suggest starting with Matrice's website tutorials. Then move along to the aforementioned links at LJ.

About half-way down this page, http://www.beastcub.com/orderingandtermsofsale.htm there is some info on a Duct Tape Double for a quadsuit.

Um, can you sew? Or should I ask, are you good at sewing? And do you have fabrication skills? Those front legs for a quadsuit might be difficult to make for you if you don't have those skills.

A tip about the head: in the suit I had a chance to examine, the head is sitting on top of a skateboard type helmet  and the wearer looks out through the neck. A mesk screen of some type, it might have been plastic canvas, disguises the hole. Can't say who and what char until after Further Confusion.

Hope this helps.


----------

